
Database of Lost Crypto Assets - grumlerg
http://www.ohmycoins.xyz/
======
techdragon
Somewhere in this, is my ~50K of BTC. Mined in the extremely early days, well
before that first bitcoin pizza, back when people were still enthusiastically
trying to decide if this whole “distributed ledger” thing was implemented
correctly and just how good of an idea is it at all.

I used a 32 node OpenMosix cluster/lab to CPU mine just shy of 50K BTC one
lazy semester break after finding out about this BitCoin thing and thinking
“this will make a neat distributed stress test” much more interesting than
just running the usual CPU benchmark toy programs. I fired it up, let the
shell scripts fan it out till every core in the cluster was busy, and checked
back about two weeks later when the next semester started. I made a note of
the number and my shell scripts, deleted the wallet because its just useless
data on my preciously small university school student home directory. I moved
on with my life and completely forgot about it until recently when researching
some cluster history I recalled the OpenMosix work I had done at University,
the various ways I had used it, and to my temporary horror, the BitCoin
benchmark.

I’ve come to think of it a bit like a failed lottery ticket or a bad bet at a
casino. I had no way of knowing at the time 10 years ago, that the couple of
megabytes of space these files took up, could one day be worth half a billion
dollars. That’s not to say i’m 100% zen about it, it does still hurts a little
to think about sometimes though.

Edit: Corrected my time window, a decade does wonders for compressing the
experience of time passing, thinking about it again reminded me that the
bitcoin block reward meant I must have run it over the semester break, not
overnight.

~~~
huangbong
Damn... and I thought I had it bad when I lost a 10 BTC bet against a UCLA
football parlay.

------
NewHatMatt
Coincidentally, I was browsing the "Just Sold" section on Flippa this morning
and came across this site: [https://flippa.com/9361923-ohmycoins-
xyz](https://flippa.com/9361923-ohmycoins-xyz).

~~~
jlgaddis
Off-topic: let's say I have a really old (~18y) two-words-smashed-together
domain name that I think would probably fetch a decent price and that I've
considered selling. What are some reputable sites where I could obtain a
reasonably accurate "valuation" of the domain?

Basically, I'd like to get a realistic idea of what it might be worth before
going through the trouble of actually trying to sell it.

~~~
joelrunyon
Valuations: domainiq.com + godaddy valuations (ballpark) -
[https://www.godaddy.com/domain-value-
appraisal](https://www.godaddy.com/domain-value-appraisal)

You can sell via uniregistry.com, sedo.com, or flippa.

What's the name?

------
nothrabannosir
_Got ill, had to pay for medical care : <_

Doubly depressing to see this listed under “Bad Trade”. What a first world
country…

~~~
deboboy
Close friend [daughter's godfather] had to sell his $BTC to pay for medical
bills. He was basically homeless; forgot he owned them.

------
jdpigeon
This makes me feel better about my own lost opportunity

------
maddyboo
Is this site really laggy while scrolling for anyone else?

It utilizes up to 50% CPU while scrolling according to Chromium task manager.

~~~
taneq
Maybe it's speculatively fishing for cryptocoins and private keys in your
kernel memory...

------
fourneau
I started by reading this as the tale of one person's tumultuous trading
history... which made me really concerned for this person's money.

------
StanislavPetrov
I try not to think of the ~30 bitcoins I lost on an old drive several years
ago when it was worth only a few cents per coin.

~~~
FullyFunctional
Don't you think you would have sold them long ago anyway?

I sold my 0.5 coin at $200 and I have no regrets. I find it futile to cry over
things I did because I couldn't tell the future. I'm more likely to wonder why
I didn't pork up on GOOG at the IPO price, but that's no different.

~~~
michaelchisari
At one point I had dogecoins that would today be worth $100k. I was mining
them when it was absurdly easy to mine a ton of them.

I have no regrets, because it's effing dogecoin, and we're in a huge bubble
right now. It would have made no sense for me to hold on to them because there
was never any indication or reasoning for dogecoin going to nearly $0.01 per.
It would have been irrational for me to hold in the hopes of the future
irrational exuberance of the market.

------
solox3
Pretty good. A max of 100,000 Dogecoins is definitely not enough though.

------
paulcnichols
schadenfreude.

------
ringaroundthetx
the bulk of these aren't lost crypto assets - as in irreparably immovable -
they just have different owners.

------
gridscomputing
Beautiful. But I don't see Coinye listed.

Would like to submit my experience rage-deleting my wallet after the pre-
mining shenanigans were revealed.

------
ybrah
Thinly veiled ledger ad

